# rustproofing - Ziebart? Is it worth it?



## smokey (Dec 17, 2002)

I have a new jeep and I am considering getting it rust proofed at ziebart. Has anyone had a good or bad experience with this? I have a '93 f-150 that I did nothing to and now it has some pretty substantial rust underneath it and I would like to try and prevent this with the new car. Any opinions?


----------



## jeepplow (Sep 23, 2003)

Hey Smokey,

I have a 94 Wrangler that I bought in 96. It was rustproofed underneath but I don't know who did it. I had always heard that rustproofing was a scam but I can tell you that the Jeep looks fantastic underneath. It has 130k on it and I have always lived in the North. 

On the other hand, my 91 F-350 with 117k has alot more rust on everything underneath - no more than expected but the Jeep has really survived.

I cannot comment on Ziebart but I am convinced that professional rustproofing will be a huge benefit for the life of the vehicle (I have not replaced anything underneath the Jeep - I wish I could say the same about the Ford).

Maybe having the dealer sell a rustproofing option is the scam but I am sold on it.

Hope this helps.


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

i wouldnt waste the money

the truck comes with a lot of rust protection already

you have to take it bad annually for touch ups?
john


----------



## J.Henderson (Feb 11, 2001)

Around these parts,(ILLINOIS?IOWA) there is no Ziebart. It is now nown as Z-TECH. Same company, different name.


----------



## firefighter (Oct 23, 2002)

*Boiled linseedoil*

I use boiled linseed oil, a lot of farmers in my area use it on there equipment. This keeps there equipment from rusting. They also spray it under there trucks. I have a 1998 chevy that I spray in the rockers, finders, tail gate, frame and anywhere I can find. It has a little bit of a smell but will disappears in time. Drying time is around 12 hours, but will be tacky in 2 to 4 hours.

firefighter


----------



## Garagekeeper (Jan 18, 2002)

*Rustproofing*

Rustproof by all means!
If you can find a Ziebart get it done, but go in and talk to them and see what areas they are going to apply it to.
You want to be sure they cover all the fuel and all the steel brake lines. 
And inside the frame rails.
"Tell" them you want the axles and "all" the suspenion parts; driveline; brake backing plates and "anything" that doesn't have good paint coverage coated with rustproofing.
Most of this stuff doesn't have any paint on them from the factory.
You can't have enough rust protection.

 John..............


----------



## porkhead1 (Jan 28, 2003)

Rustproofing is only as good as the person putting it on! READ the contract  The contract once stated the in order maintain the "lifetime" protection, that you had to bring the vehicle back after 2yrs. for an "inspection". If you were to submit a claim for repairing any rust ( from the inside out & not from chips in the paint) & did not have proof of the 2yr. inspection, no warranty  

Also, the contract used to say that if the vehicle did rust thru (from the inside out & you had proof of the 2yr. inspection) that Ziebart would simply refund you your $$$ for the cost of the rustproofing. 

There are couple of Ziebart stoes here in the Rochester,NY area & I wouldn't go to any of them because of the p*ss-poor job they do  in applying the rustproof.....like I stated in the beginning, any rustproofing is only as good as the person putting it on.

Good luck...


----------

